# Can't remove frozen toilet flush handle



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

try soaking it down in a lubricant such as wd-40 or knocker-loose. then let it sit overnight, or soak it a couple times. Get a wrench or some channelock pliers and it should come off. I've never NOT been able to get one off, and that one really doesn't look as bad as some i've seen.
BTW, you are aware they are left-hand threaded? (not righty tighty like usual) Just sayin.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, like Lightfoot said, that will be a reverse thread. Lefty tighty, righty loosey.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Liquid Wrench would be another solvent possibility.


----------



## kevind (Oct 8, 2006)

Lightfoot said:


> try soaking it down in a lubricant such as wd-40 or knocker-loose. then let it sit overnight, or soak it a couple times. Get a wrench or some channelock pliers and it should come off.


Yep, that combination did it. I was using an adjustable wrench before, and it kept slipping. But after I soaked it with wd-40, the channel locks worked fine. Thanks!


----------



## Tunie (Dec 18, 2020)

kevind said:


> Yep, that combination did it. I was using an adjustable wrench before, and it kept slipping. But after I soaked it with wd-40, the channel locks worked fine. Thanks!


You all are genuis's! I am a 61 year old woman and your suggestions worked.......OMG. 5 minutes to get the new lever on and I am in the flushing business again. Thank you all so much! Tunie


----------

